# First N Scale Layout



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got my first N scale layout today. It's just temporary right now until I get a table to put up. Still nice on the floor. It was a Bachmann Highballer set. I got it at a train show for $70. The set was just a circle so I bought 10 straight pieces for $5. Then I got another BNSF Dash-9 by Kato.


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

Good for you! Always great to read that a newby has taken the N scale plunge. I know this is a never ending journey that always provides tons of enjoyment and relaxation . You will be amazed at how you master some of the things you always admired about other peoples layouts such as scenery, track work, etc.etc. Keep us posted on your progress. I know that oval on your floor is only a prelude to you getting out the old saw, lumber, screws, glues, foam, and a few others. Best of luck. Tom


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

nsmainline said:


> Good for you! Always great to read that a newby has taken the N scale plunge. I know this is a never ending journey that always provides tons of enjoyment and relaxation . You will be amazed at how you master some of the things you always admired about other peoples layouts such as scenery, track work, etc.etc. Keep us posted on your progress. I know that oval on your floor is only a prelude to you getting out the old saw, lumber, screws, glues, foam, and a few others. Best of luck. Tom


I have always wanted to do N, but never got the chance. I'm 19 and in college now, I want to get my table set back up, but I don't have room for it right now, and after I get room, we might move. (Most likely to a bigger house with more room for trains)


----------

